# Laparoscopic uterine repair



## bearl (Feb 15, 2019)

I am needing to know the correct way to code for laparoscopic uterine repair.  My provider is saying that all of her colleagues across the country are using 58540.  58540 does not state laparoscopic so I have been using unlisted code 58578.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## csperoni (Feb 15, 2019)

*Her colleagues are wrong*

It is very possible that offices are incorrectly using 58540 for a laparoscopic procedure, since there is no specific code for the uterine repair laparoscopic.  *58578 is your correct coding.* 
As always, with unlisted codes, be prepared to provide the records and submit at least 1 letter explaining what was done, what payment you are requesting, and comparing it to the closest procedure code (which would be 58540 in this case).  

Here is the supercoder description of 58540 which specifies an OPEN procedure:
In this procedure, the provider corrects a uterine anomaly such as a uterus with two horns to create a single uterine cavity. The provider performs this procedure *via an abdominal approach*. A hysteroplasty repair can be quite an extensive surgery depending upon the amount of plastic repair necessary.

Clinical Responsibility
The provider places the patient in a supine position and administers a general anesthetic. The provider then makes a Pfannenstiel incision and exposes the uterus.  Next, he makes a transverse incision across the top of the uterus from one uterine horn to the other. He then injects a hemostatic solution, a solution that minimizes blood loss, at the incision site. The provider then sutures the front part of the incision to itself connecting the tissue to make one long piece and the back part of the incision to itself in the same manner. This is done so that there is now one long uterine incision and one cavity instead of two. He then sutures closed the now single incision in layers, and closes the abdominal incision.


----------

